# Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo in jeopardy



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Please everyone, take a look at Mike Hiltons article in the February edition of Waccamaw Outdoors magazine,
The Chamber of Commerce is close to dumping the fishing rodeo and the Take a Kid Fishing tournament. This is bad news for fishermen and visitors alike. I highly recommend that we band together and start sending e-mail and snail mail too the chamber to let them know that we are not happy with their decisions. If they wont support the fishing industry then we should not support them.

click on the first image and open the magazine. It's in PDF format. Scroll down to Mike Hiltons local fishing report. About 2/3rds through it he mentions the chambers intentions. http://www.waccamawoutdoors.com/

This is just another step in the ongoing fight to do away with fishing all-together.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Rodeo*

wow Steve that is bad news, I sent a email
to chamber to voice my concern about it...

Dwight


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i might be blind but i cant find the report. i hate this though i want to do all i can


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

It's on page 15 on the February Pier Fishing Report article.


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

e mail sent....just trying to help as much as i can....my kids love to fish


----------



## B/T mango vole (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey skink...whats the web site for the chamber of commerce?....big bro will send an e-mail to them.....


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

*this is copied from waccamaw outdoors*
As of this printing, I am sad to say,
the future of a couple of traditions that
span over 50 years for the Grand Strand
are uncertain. I am speaking of the
Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo and Take
A Kid Fishing Tournament. Apparently,
funding and man-hours may not be
available this year through the Myrtle
Beach Chamber of Commerce to continue
with these traditions. It’s really a
shame because this is the only thing the
chamber does that promotes fishing
and gets many, many children involved
that would not normally get a chance to
experience this wonderful sport. It
seems as if blinders are in place when it
comes to fishing, which is part of
tourism, tourism being a large part of
what the chamber does. Hopefully this
tradition can be salvaged and the rodeo
continued.
In closing, this is a good month to
continue cleaning, repairing, and
replacing your fishing gear for the
upcoming year. Cabin fever has many
of our pier regulars in a daze. They
spend time at the pier talking about
fishing, looking at the ocean and wishing
the fishing season was here already.
It shouldn’t be too long before they can
get their fishing fix. I’m looking forward
to seeing all my fishing friends on
a regular basis again. 
Mike Hilton
Cherry Grove Pier
February Pier Fishing
Report


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

not 100 percent certain but the word at surfside pier is there will be a rodeo and kings tournaments this year as there always was.


----------

